# seaweed and fishing on Pensacola beach



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

How bad is the seaweed on pensacola beach and , How has the fishing been around the portofino ?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I was out at Johnson's beach Sunday and there was some grass but it wasn't terrible. Don't know what Portafino looks like...


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I know to your W its pretty bad. Its a lot of the slimey seaweed.With the surf churning and the seaweed, I bet it might be a chalenge. I'd try the pier so I could get out a little deeper if I were you.


----------

